# Grass Slipper, Phishing



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Met Jason ( aka phishphood ) at sunrise this morning.
Decided to do a bit more exploring on the west side of the ICW
opposite Gamble Rogers State Park. Jason was kind enough
to allow me to get my needed exercise, and get the new pushpole muddy.
With air temps at a balmy 49 degrees, and the winds expected to hit 20
from the NW, the outlook wasn't great. Still poking around in the creeks
beats sitting at home avoiding honey-do's. I poled and paddled
while Jason pitched plastic along the edges of the marsh and into
the mouths of the feeder creeks. Wind started picking up
and all I had to do was control the drift for the most part.
Jason dropped shots into every fishy looking spot we passed.
Finally picked up a hit at the mouth of a 5 foot wide creek,
and Jason lifted this small red aboard.











Continued poking along the shoreline, spooking mullet and a flounder,
Phish dropped a cast at a grass point and spooked a big red that was soaking
up the morning sun, and wasn't interested in the lure. A moment later,
another boil as we drifted over another big sleepy red. We slid into deeper
water and fired up the motor and idled up a wheel ditch. Followed it as it
wound through the marsh. Ended up at another creek, which we poled through
and ended up back near the spot where we spooked the 2 big reds.
Phish dropped a cast away from shore and got slammed.











I anchored the boat and Jason fought the red.
       Nice, hefty, overslot red.
A couple of pics and back into the water it went. 











The season has changed, don't need to be on the water at sunrise now that
the cold fronts are moving through. Fish are more interested in getting warm
than they are in eating. All the hits took place well after sunrise,
in places where the morning sun was warming the dark mud bottom.
Phish, thanks for letting me burn off a few of those excess calories this morning.
Kept me warm on a cool morn, poling and watching you drop those casts in them tight spots.


----------



## Big_Fish (Dec 10, 2006)

Nice phish, I went out yesterday for one small bass too cold for me today


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Awesome job guiding, Brett! [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif] That is a great looking, rich colored red you caught there, Jason!  I'm still glad I didn't head out this morning, although you've made me regret not going just a bit...


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

nice red congrats, so does brett actually fish or does he just pole around :-?  i dont know what to make of this weather?? 3 days ago i'm sweating my tail off and seeing pics of you guys bundled up has me thinking maybe i'm on the wrong forum [smiley=1-mmm.gif] you sure this isnt walleyfishingupinthenorth.com? LOL.... heck with the wind and cold i'm hooking my sled up in 10 minutes and heading out for round 2


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

I saw Brett make a few cast, but he spent most of the day on boat control and watching my mad casting skills. Of course, none of the really good casts even produced a nibble. ;D
I'd have to say expectations weren't high very high today, but I'm sure glad we went. Actually, that red ties my personal best and only 2nd overslot I've ever caught. Thanks for the invite Brett.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

BigFish, It's not that cold yet, just cooler than summer weather... 
Windbreaker and a sweatshirt is all that's needed.
Face and ears didn't even get tingly from the temperature and wind.

HaMm3r, I'm no guide, I was just playing with the new pushpole,
and comparing it to the kayak paddle. When it's tough going, the pole does a better job.
I was out learning new territory this morning. It's mighty purdy back in the creeks.

SBC, I fish occasionally, even catch a few once in a while.
I make it difficult sometimes by using topwater lures with no hooks, but that's just me... 
Exploring places normal boats can't get into, is what makes me grin.

Phish, that was a fun morning.
After driving to Live Oak and back yesterday for a wedding,
I needed to get out on the water. I feel much better now... ;D


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

> I feel much better now... ;D


Me too. Glad I could help you mark off some new zzzzzzzzzzzzz................


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

Nice work fella's.  

Brett, I have found that a push pole, especially used on that size boat in shallow water just kills a paddle for covering ground and controlling the craft. When I used to pole my highsider all around Ozello I had nearby kayakers comment on how fast I could cover water poling that thing. There was one half mile stretch or so that I was neck and neck with a guy in a yak. We weren't racing per se' but both interested in getting across a wind blown back bay to more protected shoreline. When we got over to the other side he paddled over and said he'd never imagined nor saw anyone pole that fast. Of course that highsider weighs next to nothing so every hand over hand movement on the pole is 100% forward motion. Still, that pole is "posi-traction" compared to a paddle stroke.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

You're right DF, the yak paddle was fine for open water and calm days.
But last week trying to push through the flooded grass in the marsh,
the plastic paddle end would fold under the load when poling,
and the grass was too thick to even think about paddling, and bottom too soft to walk.
Then when the NW winds hit this week, the pole provided more ooomph when ya needed it.
I'll have 'em both on the boat, use 'em as I need 'em.
The paddle works better when I'm sitting down, sneaking up on tailing fish in calm water. I can get closer...


----------



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

WTG guys on a couple of fish in not so Florida weather. I fished the beach again yesterday, and it was miserable. Stayed for one fish, so I didn't get a skunk, and then left.


----------

